

Office 2011 for Mac Isn’t an Improvement - zdw
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/21/office-for-mac-isnt-an-improvement/

======
FluidDjango
This is a huge disappointment for me. I teach and try to keep up with the (MS)
software that my students are using so I can offer some tech support (though
I'm not about to switch to Windows for their sake).

But the type of issues that aggravate Pogue are exactly what annoy me in
software UX. Someone's going to have to write an mighty effective rejoinder to
his review of MS Office to get me to follow _this_ "upgrade."

